# In wie vielen Vereinen seid ihr?



## Thomas9904 (29. Mai 2013)

In manchen Gegenden reicht es ja, wenn man in einem Verein ist und kann damit mehrere Gewässer befischen.

In anderen ist das mehr zersplittert und man ist in mehreren Vereinen, wieder woanders kann man auch an Gewässern gut angeln, die nicht in Vereinshand sind.

Um da nen groben Überblick zu kriegen, wie das bei den AB-Usern im Forum aussieht, die einfache Frage:
In wie vielen Vereinen seid ihr denn eigentlich?




Hier die weiteren redaktionellen Abstimmungen:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=247464
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=247694
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=248101
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=249719
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=249887
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=253898
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=260326
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=261192
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=261686

Das sind keine "wissenschaftlichen" Erhebungen und wir hatten diesen Anspruch auch nie!

Aber es ist und soll sein:
Ein Stimmungsbild zu den verschiedenen Themen, erhoben bei den Anglerboardmitgliedern.


----------



## Ein_Angler (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: In wie vielen Vereinen seid ihr?*

Ich bin in keinem Verein, ist mir ehrlich gesagt zu teuer, ich zahl doch keine Aufnahmegebühren von was weiß ich welchen horrenden Beträgen. Da haben es die Leute, im Osten unseres Landes, glaube ich besser, als wir hier im Westen. Wenn ich immer lese das die dort in einigen Regionen so bis zu ~50€ im Jahr bezahlen, und wir hier ab ~100€ im Jahr löhnen sollen.

Auch schrecken mich die Bedingungen und Einschränkungen so sehr ab, daß ich keine Lust habe, mich intensiv auf die suche zu machen, nach dem passenden Verein. Wir haben hier bei uns im Ort glaube ich 10 Vereine, und keiner hat normal verträgliche Gebühren. Da bleibe ich dem guten alten Rhein treu, der viel abwirft für die paar Kröten die der Schein kostet.


----------



## Andal (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: In wie vielen Vereinen seid ihr?*

Zur Zeit in keinem, weil mir trotz der sehr niedrigen Beiträge die anglerischen Möglicheiten zu gering waren.

Was aber nicht heißen muss, dass ich nicht mal wieder einem Verein beitrete. Da wird dann gerne als Kampfargument die Aufnahmegebühr und der Beitrag genannt, die zugegebenermmaßen schon richtig deftig sein können. Aber es hat halt alles seinen Preis und den bestimmt die Region. Alles kann man eben nicht haben. Ich hätte auch am liebsten ein schweizer Gehalt, Lebensmittelpreise aus Italien und eine Lebensqualität wie in Norwegen. Geht halt nicht.

Irgendwas wird sich schon mal wieder in Sachen Angelverein ergeben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: In wie vielen Vereinen seid ihr?*



> Ich hätte auch am liebsten ein schweizer Gehalt, Lebensmittelpreise aus Italien und eine Lebensqualität wie in Norwegen. Geht halt nicht.


wer nicht????????


----------



## Franz_16 (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: In wie vielen Vereinen seid ihr?*

Ich bin in 2 Angelvereinen, in einem davon nehme ich aber nicht jedes Jahr die Jahreskarte. 

Wenn ich mehr Zeit zum Angeln hätte, wäre ich in 4-5 Vereinen, dann könnte man hier anglerisch so ziemlich aus dem "Vollen" schöpfen. 

Kosten dafür lägen dann so bei gut 1000€ im Jahr.


----------



## nostradamus (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: In wie vielen Vereinen seid ihr?*

Hallo,

ich bin in zwei Vereinen! 
Warum? 
in dem ersten Verein bin ich seit ich 15 jahre alt bin und daher habe ich eine gewisse Verbundenheit zu diesem Verein, obwohl dort einiges schief läuft. 
In dem zweiten Verein bin ich, weil ich dort einfach nur angeln kann und sehr gute gewässer habe! 

Kosten
alles im Rahmen für (west-)deutschland

Nosta


----------



## Taxidermist (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: In wie vielen Vereinen seid ihr?*

Ich bin nun im 11ten Jahr in meinem Verein,obwohl ich ehemals ein absoluter Vereins -Verweigerer war!
Das Vereinsleben habe ich immer als sehr spießig,miefig und rückständig
gesehen und da ich sowieso eher ein Einzelkämpfer bin, konnte ich auch am sozialen Aspekt keine Freude finden! Soll heißen Versammlungen, Feiern und Wettangeln sind definitiv nicht mein Ding und daran hat sich auch bis heute nichts geändert.
Zum Mitglied wurde ich erst als die Jahreskarte immer teurer wurde und
heute 250€ im Jahr kostet. Der Mitgliedsbeitrag ist heute 40€ jährlich, plus 15 Arbeitsstunden.Das ist der Hauptbeweggrund für mein "Vereinsleben"!
Leider würde ich meinen Verein auch nicht unbedingt als Angelverein sehen, sondern als Gemeinschaft alter Männer, die sich lieber im Vereinsheim zum Frühschoppen und Kartenspiel trifft.
Mich sieht man dort recht selten und wenn, um meine Arbeitsstunden bei den "Fischerfesten"abzuleisten!
Da mache ich am liebsten Nachtwache oder/und Theke!

Jürgen


----------



## Katteker (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: In wie vielen Vereinen seid ihr?*

Ich bin in 2 Vereinen und kann damit durchgehend ca. 50km Flusstrecke, 2 Nebengewässer auf mehreren km, mehre kürzere Abschnitte einiger Nebengewässer und Kanäle sowie einen größeren See befischen. Und das alles für 75,- EUR Jahresbeitrag, also für beide Vereine zusammen. Keine Pflicht zu irgentwelchen Veranstaltung (Gewässerreinigung o.ä.) und daher auch keine Strafgelder. Traumhaft:vik:

Aufnahmegebühr ist in dem einen Verein zwar etwas höher, bei den Jahrespreisen lohnt es sich aber trotzdem nicht eine Gastkarte langfristig zu kaufen. Wobei die Beiträge bei euch im Süden ja anscheinend doch deutlich andere sind als hier bei uns.

Für mich gibts hier keinen Grund NICHT im Verein zu sein, hat hier NUR Vorteile.:l


----------



## magi (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: In wie vielen Vereinen seid ihr?*

Wer im Ruhrpott fischt und nicht den Kanälen bzw. dem Rhein verfallen ist, sollte auf jedem Fall einem Verein angehören, da die Bedingungen für Gastangler oft nicht die tollsten sind. Soll konkret für mich heißen: 1 Verein


----------



## Finke20 (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: In wie vielen Vereinen seid ihr?*

:vik:


> Da haben es die Leute, im Osten unseres Landes, glaube ich besser, als wir hier im Westen.



Ja Ein_Angler da gebe ich dir vollkommen recht, gerade bei uns in MV sind die Preise noch sehr Human.

Ich habe gerade ein neues Mitglied aufgenommen.
Kosten für ihn, incl Aufnahme, AB-LAV und Mitgliedsbeitrag
glatte 90€ und dafür darf er sage und schreibe ca. 25.000 ha #6 :q Gewässerfläche beangel, ja es ist kein Schreibfehler es sin 25000 ha 
Das soll man einer Topen.

Ja und man ist dann nur in einem Verein.

Viele grüße aus MV


----------



## daci7 (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: In wie vielen Vereinen seid ihr?*

Ich bin in keinem Verein - sollte ich irgendwann mal einen guten finden könnte ich mir das vorstellen, bisher hab ich allerdings nur Vereinsmeierei kennengelernt und daruf hab ich keinen Bock 
Dazu kommt, dass ich hier für recht wenig Knete doch viele schöne Gewässer befischen kann.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: In wie vielen Vereinen seid ihr?*

Es zeigt aber wieder mal hier, wie unterschiedlich Angler sind......
Find ich gut.
Biodiversität........


----------



## Fr33 (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: In wie vielen Vereinen seid ihr?*

Ich bin im Verein, weil ich mir nicht leisten kann (Zeit und Sprit), alle paar Wochen die 40KM one-way an den Rhein zu fahren.... Geld ist weniger das Problem - aber die Zeit.

Ich kann öfters mal kurzfristig ne Feierabendrunde am Weiher machen.... nach 5 brauche ich erst gar nicht an den Rhein fahren, da ich dann im Stau stehen würde...

Man kann also eher von ner Zweck-Vereinsangehörigkeit ausgehen....hätte ich die Optionen wie unsere östlichen Kammeraden, sähe meine Einstellung anders aus.

Ich bezahle ca 80€ p.A für rund 0,8ha Weiher.... würde auch gerne andere Vereine ausprobieren aber die verlangen Teils 350€ Aufnahmegebühren und als neuer darfste dich min 1 Jahr lang als Leibeigener fühlen.....


----------



## daci7 (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: In wie vielen Vereinen seid ihr?*



Fr33 schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Ich bezahle ca 80€ p.A für rund 0,8ha Weiher.... würde auch gerne andere Vereine ausprobieren aber die verlangen Teils 350€ Aufnahmegebühren und als neuer darfste dich min 1 Jahr lang als Leibeigener fühlen.....


|bigeyes
Puh ... meine teuerste Karte sind 100 Öcken im Jahr für zwei Gewässer mit einmal 42 ha und einmal 15,5 ha Fläche ...


----------



## Nightfall (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: In wie vielen Vereinen seid ihr?*

Ich bin bei einem Verein. 
12 Vereinseen alle innehalb 15' von mir. Und kostenlose austauschkarten mit 5 weitere Vereine. Für weniger als 90 euro pro Jahr ein schnäppchen. Sie machen auch eine tolle arbeit mit Besatz und Veranstaltungen. Nur hätte ich etwa mehr Freizeit...


----------



## Fr33 (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: In wie vielen Vereinen seid ihr?*

Tja... das Leben im Rhein-Main-Gebiet ist kein Ponyhof (sofern man nicht an den genannten Flüssen angeln will ^^).

Es gibt wenige Gewässer... alles gehört Vereinen und die lassen sich das ordentlich vergüten......achja... Arbeitsstunden habe ich vergessen....20h p.A.


----------



## CarpFreakSHG (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: In wie vielen Vereinen seid ihr?*

Mahlzeit

Ich bin in drei Vereien, die sich während meines Anglerlebens so angesammelt haben. 

Zum einen meinen Heimatverein, dem ich von der Pieke auf angehöre. 

Dann einem Verein in 25 Km..bin ich drin weil ich in der Stadt mal wohnte und der Verein sehr attraktive Gewässer hat.

Dann noch im Verein in meinem aktuellen Wohnort, ebenfalls mit sehr vielen Gewässern zu günstigen Konditionen. 

An Angelmöglichkeiten mangelt es mir nicht, ich habe ca. 75 Gewässer im Umkreis von 3 bis 50 Km...um die alle intensiv zu beangeln bräuchte ich 3 Leben. 

Insgesamt zahle ich für alle Vereine zusammen 205 € im Jahr, wobei zusätzlich noch 75 € nicht geleistete Arbeitseinsätze dazu kommen. Da ich i.d.R. Samstags auch arbeite nehme ich an diesen nämlich nicht teil. 

Aber wenn man 280 € Jahresgebühr auf die Stunden runterbricht, die man am Wasser verbingt ist es sehr sehr günstig. 

Gruß
Carpfreakshg


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: In wie vielen Vereinen seid ihr?*

Dass so (relativ) viele in 3 oder mehr Vereinen drin sind, hätt ich nicht gedacht.

Dass viele in zwei drin sind, kriegt man ja immer wieder mit..


----------



## antonio (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: In wie vielen Vereinen seid ihr?*

kommt eben alles sehr stark auf die region, den geldbeutel usw an.
in den dav-pool-regionen, warum soll man dort in mehreren vereinen sein?
einer reicht um alles zu beangeln.
dort wo jeder verein sein eigenes gewässer hat und wo wenige gastkarten oder eben sehr teure ausgegeben werden sieht das natürlich anders aus.

antonio


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: In wie vielen Vereinen seid ihr?*

Das ist schon klar - aber genau deswegen wundert mich es ja. Weil da, wo man in mehr Vereinen sein muss, das meist ja auch richtig Geld kostet 
(bin halt Schwabe, Kohle ist immer so ein Thema ;-))

Und auch Arbeitsstunden, Veranstaltungen etc. wird ja so langsam bei 3 oder mehr Vereinen auch recht zeitintensiv..


----------



## nostradamus (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: In wie vielen Vereinen seid ihr?*

Hallo Thomas,

man muss es anders rechnen. Wie bereits geschrieben bin ich in zwei Vereinen und folgende Überlegungen/Kosten standen dahinter:

1. Verein
Eintritt als Jugendlicher= 0 Euro Aufnahmegebühr = 90 Euro pro Jahr Beitrag

2. Verein
150 Aufnahme und 130 Euro Beitrag

Bei mir in der Gegend kostet ein Tagesschein 10 Euro für ein recht bescheidenes Gewässer! Für gute bis sehr gute Gewässer erhält man keine Tagesscheine! 

Nosta


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: In wie vielen Vereinen seid ihr?*

Schon klar, dass es so viele unterschiedliche Motive wie Angler gibt..

Und so viele unterschiedliche Beiträge und Bedingungen...


----------



## peiner freak (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: In wie vielen Vereinen seid ihr?*

Mein verein heißt Ostsee (Neustädter Bucht ) am see macht mir das angeln kein spaß mehr ....


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: In wie vielen Vereinen seid ihr?*

Wart mal ab, da wird auch noch ein Verein kommen und die Ostsee pachten ;-))))))))))


----------



## anglermeister17 (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: In wie vielen Vereinen seid ihr?*

Bin mich noch am umschauen nach einem Verein hier in der Umgebung Stuttgart, da ich vor Kurzem umgezogen bin. Vereine gibt es einige, nur bei DEN Gebühren hier im Raum- egal welchem Verein man nun beitritt, lasse ich mir definitiv ZEIT mit der Entscheidung, dass ich auch den "richtigen" Verein finden möge und ich mich nicht hinterher über eine schmerzliche Fehlentscheidung ärgern muss. Also wäge ich erstmal sehr genau versch. Vereine gegeneinander ab und entscheide, wann es mir passt.


----------



## Der-Graf (30. Mai 2013)

Ich bin in keinem Angelverein. Als Bonner, der in der Innenstadt wohnt, ist mein Heimatgewässer ohnehin der Rhein und den kann man ohne irgendeine Mitgliedschaft für kleines Geld in ganz NRW beangeln. Ohne Auto wären für mich auch nicht viele andere Gewässer erreichbar. Evtl. noch die Sieg, die sich zumindest im mündungsnahen Bereich auch ohne Verein beangeln lässt. Viel mehr Gewässer gibt es hier dann auch nicht. Und so etwas, wie der Rheinauensee, reizt mich überhaupt nicht, weil absolut unnatürlich und kein bisschen idyllisch. Hierfür in einen Verein eintreten? Eher nicht... In MV, wo es jedes Jahr eine Woche im Urlaub hingeht, sähe das sicherlich anders aus.^^


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: In wie vielen Vereinen seid ihr?*

Bin auch in keinem Verein. Das Problem ist einfach das Verein 1 zwar einige Gewässer hat, diese aber so gut wie alle an der Grenze zu NRW liegen....das sind um 30km von mir entfernt. So weit fahren will ich nicht, ist nervig und teuer...da ich ja relativ oft angeln würde. 

Verein 2 hat einen Abschnitt vom Kanal, einige Bäche und ein paar Teiche. Liegt alles praktisch vor meiner Haustür. Kostet über 300 Euro (Aufnahme + erster Jahresbeitrag) Ein Grund hier einzutreten wäre für mich nur wegen den Bächen, da ich auch ohne Mitgliedschaft eine Jahreskarte für den Kanal bekomme (40 Euro) Aber so viel Geld ausgeben nur um am Bach angeln zu dürfen? Bin noch nicht ganz sicher, ob ich das machen werde.


----------



## siloaffe (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: In wie vielen Vereinen seid ihr?*

Ich bin in keinem! 

Bei mir in der Ecke gibt es zwar einige wenge, aaaaaaber entweder sind die Beiträge absolut überzogen (z.B. ASV W..dorf: 500,- Aufnahme, 250,- Jahresbeitrag aber kein eigenes Gewässer), die Anglerichen Möglichkeiten sind fürn Ar$ch oder es ist ein eingeschworener Snobverein wo jerder "neue" erstmal Stiefellecker ist........ 

Es gibt noch 2-3 Vereine bei denen Preis/Leistung und auch die Meisten Mittglieder gepasst hätten, aber davon ist der Nächste 50 Km von mir weg, da ich aber meistens nur 2-3 Stunden los gehe lohnt sich das nicht. 
Deshalb bleibe ich Einzelkämpfer am Rhein und das klappt bis weilen ganz gut


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: In wie vielen Vereinen seid ihr?*

Bin in drei und der 4. ist in Planung... 

In einem bin ich schon seit Ende der 90er... Vorteil: Bootsangeln und der Jahresschein kostet nur 26€ für 8km Fluß.
Der zweite: Ist halt das Nachbardorf, das Gewässer steht nur Vereinsmitgliedern offen.
Der dritte: auch Nachbardorf... viele Mitglieder kommen zu uns einkaufen, ich kenne die auch gut... War halt nur eine Frage der Zeit. Aber 200€ Aufnahmegebühr waren schon happig.

der vierte: seine Vereinsstrecke schließt sich an die des ersten Vereins an... d.h. noch mehr Flusskilometer zum fischen von und mit dem Boot.

Die Preise sind schon im großen und ganzen im normalen Bereich und ich habe eigentlich auch genug Wasser zur Verfügung um ohne Verein angeln zu können... Aber trotzdem hat es halt gewisse und berechtigte Vorteile wenn man in einem Verein ist.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: In wie vielen Vereinen seid ihr?*

Ich lebe in Franken und bin in 1 guten Verein, sowohl hinsichtlich der hier vorhandenen Gewässerstruktur (30ha Weiherfläche in Summe, 4 km mittlerer Fluss, 2 km Forellengewässer) als auch hinsichtlich des Vereinslebens.

Pro Jahr kostet mich der Verein alles in allem ca. 250 €, der Aufnahmebeitrag war 500 €.

Zusätzlich kann man für ca. 30 € die Verbandskarte lösen (wenn man in einem im Verband organisierten Verein Mitglied ist) und dann stehen für limitierte Besuche RMD-Kanal, Fränkisches Seenland etc. zur Verfügung. 

Bei den relativ hohen Preisen muss man das Lohnniveau berücksichtigen. Mein Verein ist bei weitem nicht der teuerste hier und trotz der deftigen Preis findet man kaum noch einen, der Mitglieder aufnimmt. Ist halt ein Gebiet, wo Leute massiv zuziehen (Bauland im Dorf, 20km entfernt von den Städten Erlangen und Nürnberg 600 € pro m2). 

Der Besatz in den Gewässern ist wirklich gut (wenn man weiß, wie man die Brüder an die Schnur bekommt).

Ich habe übrigens gerade versucht, zusammen mit 2 Kumpels einen Weiher von 1,5 ha Fläche zu pachten. Pachtpreis pro Jahr 2000 €. Wir waren die 84ten Bewerber :g. So sieht's hier aus.


----------



## Kotzi (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: In wie vielen Vereinen seid ihr?*

Ich bezahle knapp über 20 Euro für die Küstengewässer M-V.
Dazu gehört der kleine Fluss der quasi vor meiner Haustür langfließt,
die Boddenlandschaft und die Ostsee.
Da muss ich nicht noch extra in einen Verein, das ist genug Wasser um zu fast jeder Zeit im Jahr attraktiv fischen zu gehen, von Hering über Hornhecht über Hecht, Barsch, Zander, Plattfisch , Meerforelle, Dorsch und wirklich gute Friedfischbestände.


----------



## Riesenangler (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: In wie vielen Vereinen seid ihr?*

Ich bin in Zwei Vereinen. In meinem Hauptverein fühle ich mich einfach Sauwohl. Den Schritt hier einzutreten habe ich bis heute nicht bereut. Ich zahl hier 198 Euro m Jahr ( Beitrag+Friedraub Karte) . In unseren Club sin 20 stunden an Arbeit fällig, aber das ist ja nicht so das man sich hierbei Totarbeitet , sondern meist ganz lustig , mit ner Flasche bier am hals geht es doch gleich viel lockerer zu ( Versammelungen zählen auch als Arbeitsstunden). Auch hab ich hier viel neue freunde gefunden. Vorher war es echt öde. Mein zweiter Verein ist der Club in dem Ich zuerst eingetreten bin . Hier bin ich aber nur noch als gastangler für 20 Euro im Jahr mitglied. Dafür darf ich an allen Angeln ( Ausname sind Mannschaftsangeln) mitmachen.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: In wie vielen Vereinen seid ihr?*

Momentan bin ich keinem Verein mehr seit ich umgezogen bin. Jetzt, wo ich wieder mit dem angeln begonnen habe und eifrig dabei bin, möchte ich demnächst wieder einem oder zwei in der Gegend beitreten.

Allerdings suche ich dafür erst mal Leute aus dem Verein, welche die Gewässer kennen, so das ich mal mit dem Gastschein mit kann. Ich möchte ungerne in Unbekannte Gewässer eine Mitgliedschaft annehme ehe ich weiß was mich da erwartet. Erste Versuche waren nämlich erfolglos aufgrund mangelndem Wissen.


----------



## u-see fischer (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: In wie vielen Vereinen seid ihr?*

Ich bin in keinem Verein. Kaufe mir z.Z. jährlich eine Karte für den Rhein, gültig für ganz NRW.


Die örtlichen Vereine bewirtschaften hier und da kleine Teiche, da kann man beim Herbst- bzw. Frühjahrsbesatz schauen was reinkommt und weiß dann womit man max. für die kommende Saison rechnen kann. Kapitale Fische = Fehlanzeige. 
Zudem kommen dann auch noch 15 - 20 Arbeitsstunden p.A. hinzu.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: In wie vielen Vereinen seid ihr?*

Grundsätzliche Tendenz fängt sich an abzuzeichnen..

Doch ne ganze Menge, die in mehreren Vereinen sind...


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: In wie vielen Vereinen seid ihr?*

Jap... Und die mehr oder weniger organisiert sind bzw. sich auch bestimmt innerhalb der Vereine betätigen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: In wie vielen Vereinen seid ihr?*

Da biste wohl eher etwas blauäugig, das ist nicht gerade das Hauptmotiv (und ein anderes Thema):
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=249887


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: In wie vielen Vereinen seid ihr?*

Denke ich nicht. Klar geht es es vielen im die Möglichkeit an dem ein oder anderen Gewässer zu fischen.
Aber selbst wenn die Leute "nur" deswegen im Verein sind unterstützen sie die Arbeit des Vorstandes (Jugendgruppe, Umweltschutz usw) doch mit ihrem Beitrag.

Das die Ergebnisse so sind wie dargestellt liegt meiner Meinung nach auch am Egoismuß der Angler: ich will an dem Gewässer XYZ fischen und muß deswegen in den Verein - aber dafür machen will ich nix.

Ich untertsütze auch voll und ganz das die Vereinsmitglieder mehr/andere Rechte haben wie Gastangler - und da bin ich auch schon ein "Hardliner", denn ich würde sogar noch einen Schritt weitergehen: wer nix macht oder für sein "nix machen" keinen Obulus entrichtet hat weniger Rechte.

Und bei 378 Teilnehmern der von dir aufgezeigten Umfrage kann man nicht von einem Trend sprechen - weder im AB noch im realen Leben. Außerdem kommt es noch auch so viele andere Sachen an ob man in einem Verein ist oder nicht. 
Ich zum Beispiel habe über 150km Fluß wo ich ohne Verein fischen kann, dazu noch ein paar Seen. Und trotzdem haben die Vereine richtig viel Zulauf. Und das bei nur minimal "mehr Rechten".
Hier gibt es halt viele Dörfer direkt an den Flußufern und da haben nur wenige ein eigenes Gewässer.
Und wer eines gepachtet hat, der hat auch früher Gastscheine ausgegeben - bis eine Gruppe Karpfenangler "Wildwest" veranstaltet hat, sogar mit dem Auto über bestellte Felder gefahren ist und am Wasser einen Saustall hinterlassen hat.

Die letzten Vereine haben keine freien Gastscheine mehr ausgegeben wie sie die Schlachtfeste an den Ufern mitbekommen haben... Hier gibt nur noch zwei Seen wo Gastscheine ausgeben werden und da haben die Vereine ein sehr strenges Auge drauf, dementsprechend gut ist der Fischbestand.
Wer sich z.Bsp. die Lahn (freier Zugang für Gastangler) ansieht... Der Fischbestand ist nicht mehr messbar. Und wenn es mal einen nennenswerten Tag gibt wo ein Schwarm Weißfische oder Barsche im Hafen steht, ist der garantiert nach einer Woche platt gemacht.

In anderen Landstrichen sind die Gründe dann auch wieder ein "elementäres Denken" der Obrigkeit der Vereine, das streite ich ja nicht ab... Aber an dieser Umfrage eine generelle Richtung festmachen zu wollen verzerrt nur die Wirklichkeit.


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: In wie vielen Vereinen seid ihr?*

Wie gesagt, anderes Thema im anderen Thread.


----------



## siloaffe (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: In wie vielen Vereinen seid ihr?*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> .....ich würde sogar noch einen Schritt weitergehen: wer nix macht oder für sein "nix machen" keinen Obulus entrichtet hat weniger Rechte.




Und was ist deas Ergebniss daraus? 

Der Famielienvater mit 4 Kindern welcher kaum Zeit und Kohle hat fliegt aus dem Verein weil er die Arbeitsstunden aus Zeitmangel nicht leisten kann und die Kohle um sie zu bezahlen hat er auch nicht..... #d

Die These solltest du nochmal überdenken#h


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: In wie vielen Vereinen seid ihr?*

@Thomas: Gehört aber zusammen - warum sind die Angler in den Vereinen und warum in mehreren? 
Deswegen könnte ich meinen Beitrag auch in beiden Threads posten

@Silo: das macht dann die gute Vorstandarbeit aus: es gibt eine Staffelung der Beträge/Tätigkeiten und eine "Härtefall-Regelung. Ist in meinen Augen das normalste von der Welt. Ich bin Single, verdiene gut, keine Kinder, also löhne ich dementsprechend. 
Ein Familienvater dann eben weniger...

Jeder der etwas aus der Arbeit einer Gemeinschaft bekommt/bezieht, sollte auch was dafür geben und nicht nur gleichgültig Betrag X zahlen, dafür aus dem vollen Schöpfen können und leistet der Mehrarbeit von anderen keinerlei Respekt


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: In wie vielen Vereinen seid ihr?*



> @Silo: das macht dann die gute Vorstandarbeit aus


Gäbe es die mehr, hätten die Vereine weniger Probleme....



> Jeder der etwas aus der Arbeit einer Gemeinschaft bekommt/bezieht, sollte auch was dafür geben und nicht nur gleichgültig Betrag X zahlen, dafür aus dem vollen Schöpfen können und leistet der Mehrarbeit von anderen keinerlei Respekt


Auch die meistern Vereinsmitglieder zahlen ja nur und bringen sich nicht ein..

Siehe HV oder Arbeitseinsätze - oder die Abstimmung hier:...
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=249887

Das Vereinsleben und die Unterstützung des Vereines interessiert grade mal  mal um 20%.......

Die Gewässer und Angelmöglichkeiten sind schlicht die entscheidenden Faktoren ....


----------



## siloaffe (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: In wie vielen Vereinen seid ihr?*

Jens, 

Das hört sich in der Theorie ganz nett an ist in der Praxis aberkaum zu realisieren ohne unmengen von Kohle in nem Verwalungsaperat zu verbrennen! 

Du darfst ja nicht nur von den kleinen Klitschvereinen wo jeder, jeden kennt ausgehen, wie soll sowas in nem Verein mit Hunderten Mittgliedern, wo kaum jemand den Anderen kennt funktionieren?


----------



## daci7 (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: In wie vielen Vereinen seid ihr?*

Bei mir ist es sogar umgekehrt - ich würde mich gerne in einer Jugendgruppe angagieren (Weil ich gern mit KIndern arbeite und das für wichtig halte) und die paar "Arbeitsstunden" leiste ich auch ohne Vereinszugehörigkeit ab - was mich daran hindert in einen Verein einzutreten ist der Rest der Chose  
Gastangler-Diskriminierung (Ich schei* auf elitäres Gehabe), Vereinsmeierei, Wichtigtuerei und "Traditionswahrung" ...
#h


----------



## Franky (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: In wie vielen Vereinen seid ihr?*

Ich bin in einem Verein und besorge mir Jahreskarten für den Main. Damit bin ich hier ziemlich gut gerüstet, zumal es mit einem benachbarten Verein noch ein zusätzliches Gastkartenabkommen gibt, das wir nutzen können. Über IG Nidda und Nidder mit gemeinschaftlicher Befischung hab ich erstmal genug Auslauf und Wasser zum "neu kennenlernen"...


----------



## allegoric (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: In wie vielen Vereinen seid ihr?*

Ich bin in einem Leipziger Verein und sehr zufrieden. Ich kann mit den dortigen Karten für ca. 110 € alle ehemaligen DAV/VDSF Gewässer in Sachsen beangeln, für je 5 € Aufschlag gibt es Brandenburg, Sachsen-Anhalt und Thüringen dazu. 
Vorgeschrieben sind 4 Pflichtstunden, wovon  1 1/2 Stunden höchstens abgeleistet werden und auch ausreichen. Der Vereinssee ist damit auch gepflegt, wir sind mehrere 100 Mitglieder ;-). Besser ist's nur in Meck-Pom, meine zweite Heimat . Der Verein legt keinen Wert auf Vereinsleben und ist eine lose Gemeinschaft, die aber sehr gut funktioniert. Richtiges Vereinsleben wäre auch nix für mich. Ich habe so schon genug am Hut und kenne viel zu viele, dass mich noch mehr Menschen nur nerven würden.

Sollte es einmal so bekloppt werden wie im Westen unseres Landes, "erschieße" ich die Verantwortlichen! Mein Onkel zahlte ehemals im Rheinland 200+ € für 2 mickrige Gewässer und das nannte man Vereinsleben...äh, danke nein, kein Wunder dass dort die Forellenpuffs so beliebt sind. Bei uns gibt es im Umkreis von ca. 100 km nur einen einzigen. Das ist aber der einzige, der sich aufgrund des Geschäftsmodells noch halten und behaupten kann.


----------



## Hannoi1896 (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: In wie vielen Vereinen seid ihr?*

In keinem Verein. Als Student ist das leider viel zu teuer. Dazu der Arbeitseinsatz. Auf das Vereinsleben kann ich auch verzichten, da in diesem Verein wirklich unglaublich viele Vollidioten sind. Man fühlt sich da echt teilweise an RTL erinnert.


----------



## mathei (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: In wie vielen Vereinen seid ihr?*

ein verein. dank pool. zusätzlich mv und sh ostseekarte.


----------



## benihana (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: In wie vielen Vereinen seid ihr?*

Bin in zwei Vereinen. Bei dem einen mehr aus Gewohnheit, war seit zwei Jahren nicht mehr dort fischen, bei dem anderen weil es einfach ein schönes Gewässer ist. Hier ist die einzige Alternative der Rhein, da kann es nachts alleine am Wasser auch mal unschön werden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: In wie vielen Vereinen seid ihr?*



mathei2005 schrieb:


> ein verein. dank pool. zusätzlich mv und sh ostseekarte.



Jaja, das Meer vor der Haustüre ist ja (noch) vereinsfrei ;-))


----------



## Haken_im_Finger (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: In wie vielen Vereinen seid ihr?*

Ich bin in zwei Vereinen, bin aber am überlegen ob ich nicht aus dem ursprünglichen wieder auszutreten.
Problem sind nicht die Beiträge sondern hat mein erster Verein die Arbeitsstunden drastisch erhöht, so das man fast bei jedem Fest und Uferreinigung dabei sein muß um keine Strafgebühren auf die Angelkarte zahlen zu müssen.
Der zweite Verein kostet Grundsätzlich mehr hat aber nur ein paar Arbeitsstunden die man mit zwei Uferreinigungen oder einem Dienst beim Fischerfest abgegolten hat.

Grundsätzlich werde ich aber in einem Verein bleiben denn dadurch bekommt man bei uns die Rheinkarte günstiger wodurch sich der Vereinsbeitrag bezahlt macht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: In wie vielen Vereinen seid ihr?*

Da sieht man wieder, wie unterschiedlich Vereine selbst im gleichen raum sein können...


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: In wie vielen Vereinen seid ihr?*

Na kommt Jungs - 300 ist wie immer die Grenze...


----------



## nostradamus (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: In wie vielen Vereinen seid ihr?*

Hallo Thomas,

ich fände es gut, (wenn es möglich ist) wenn man zwei umfragen kombinieren könnte! Bisher ist eine gescheite auswertung der Ergebnisse kaum möglich, da sich die Bedingungen bzgl. zu stark unterscheiden! 

Gut wäre es daher, wenn man folgende Kombination machen könnte: 
Anzahl vereine (1, 2 etc.) sowie Bundesland ..

Danke

NM
nosta


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: In wie vielen Vereinen seid ihr?*

Dann müsste ich für jedes Bundesland ne extra Umfrage machen..


----------



## nostradamus (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: In wie vielen Vereinen seid ihr?*

schade! Es hilft event. auch nur die Unterscheidung West/Ost- deutschland. 
Ich gehe stark davon aus, dass Personen im Osten es nicht nötig haben in ein Verein zu gehen, da sie günstig an guten Gewässern fischen können..... .


----------



## antonio (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: In wie vielen Vereinen seid ihr?*



nostradamus schrieb:


> schade! Es hilft event. auch nur die Unterscheidung West/Ost- deutschland.
> Ich gehe stark davon aus, dass Personen im Osten es nicht nötig haben in ein Verein zu gehen, da sie günstig an guten Gewässern fischen können..... .



das ist viel zu pauschal. 
eher stimmt es ist nur ein verein nötig.
auch in den neuen ländern gibt es unterschiede bezüglich der gewässerpools etc.

antonio


----------



## nostradamus (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: In wie vielen Vereinen seid ihr?*

Hallo,

klar! Deshalb ja nach Bundesland! In meiner region ist es z.b. nicht möglich (gute) Gewässer zu befischen ohne in einem Verein Mitglied zu sein!

nosta


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Juni 2013)

*AW: In wie vielen Vereinen seid ihr?*

aber das soll hier ja auch die gesamtdeutsche Situation der AB-User beleuchten und nicht die regionalen.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (7. Juni 2013)

*AW: In wie vielen Vereinen seid ihr?*

Das Thema ist wirklich recht kompliziert und hängt meiner Meinung nach stark mit dem Eigentumsverhältnissen bzgl. der Gewässer zusammen.

Ich kann mal kurz die spezifische Situation aus Sicht Mittelfranken schildern:

Man muss in mindestens 1 Verein (der im Verband organisiert ist) sein, um die Verbandsgewässer befischen zu dürfen. Dieser Umstand, verbunden mit der sehr restriktiven Ausgabe von Tageskarten (oft nur gültig im Beisein eines Vereinsmitglieds) führt dazu, dass Angler fast immer einem Verein beitreten, auch wenn sie dessen Gewässer gar nicht interessieren und sie nur die attraktiven Verbandsgewässer befischen wollen (RMD-Kanal, Fränkische Seenplatte etc.)

Hier in Franken sind fast alle Vereinsgewässer in privater Hand und verpachtet. Kaufen ist selbst für betuchte Vereine kaum möglich, da niemand verkauft. Somit hängt die Anzahl der den Vereinsmitgliedern zur Verfügung stehenden Gewässer stark von den Beziehungen ab, die der Vorstand zu den Verpächtern hat. 
Resultat: Verein A hat ein Stückchen Aisch gepachtet, Verein B ein Stückchen Regnitz etc. Der Angler, der die Vielfalt liebt, ist faktisch gezwungen, in mehrere Vereine einzutreten.

Und dann kann natürlich der Whorst Case für einen Verein passieren: Der Verpächter verlängert den Pachtvertrag nicht und das attraktive Großgewässer des Vereins (von so was spricht man hier schon ab 6ha :q) geht verloren. Aktive Angler werden folglich austreten ... oder einem weiteren Verein beitreten.

Genau diese Umstände führen dazu, dass den Vereinen hier in der Gegend die Bude eingerannt wird, vor allem, wenn sie gute Gewässer gepachtet haben.

Schaue ich z.B. nach Ost-Deutschland, ist die Situation eine völlig andere. Somit sind auch die Vereinsstrukturen anders.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Juni 2013)

*AW: In wie vielen Vereinen seid ihr?*



> Das Thema ist wirklich recht kompliziert und hängt meiner Meinung nach stark mit dem Eigentumsverhältnissen bzgl. der Gewässer zusammen.


Eben, und da finde ich es interessant(er), das zuerstmal als "deutschlandweite" Umfrage wie hier zu machen.

Um mal nen Überblick zu kriegen.


----------



## Criss81 (7. Juni 2013)

*AW: In wie vielen Vereinen seid ihr?*

Hey,

also ich habe mittlerweile drei Vereine. Mein erster, in dem ich mittlerweile auch im erweiterten Vorstand tätig bin. Dann bin ich in einen weiteren eingetreten um mit einem Arbeitskollegen hin und wieder dort zu fischen ohne jedesmal die Gastkarte zu besorgen. Und dann natürlich in einem niederländischem Verein.

Chris


----------



## Haken_im_Finger (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: In wie vielen Vereinen seid ihr?*

Bei mir im Kreis Karlsruhe ist es auch so ein Thema, wer im Bereich von Karlsruhe den Rhein, Nebenarme und Häfen beangeln möchte muß in den AVK (Angelverein Karlsruhe) eintreten um eine Jahrekarte zu bekommen, weiter nördlich sind ca 15 km Rhein wieder Verbandsgewässer. 
Die Pfälzische Rheinseite ist auch vorwiegen im Besitz von Vereinen in manchmal kleinen oder größeren Abschnitten.

Ich wohne in direkter Nähe zum Verbandsabschnitt, also hab ich mir die Karte geholt.


----------



## smilex (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: In wie vielen Vereinen seid ihr?*



benihana schrieb:


> Hier ist die einzige Alternative der Rhein, da kann es nachts alleine am Wasser auch mal unschön werden.



Da ich wohl zum Rheinangler werde interresiert mich wie das nu gemeint ist.

@ Umfrage

Ich bin ja ein Wiedereinsteiger und schon bei der Erneuerung meines Scheins stellte sich die Frage eventuell einem Verein bei zu treten.

Ich hab mich ersteinmal dagegen Entschieden, ich mag fließende Gewässer und der Rhein ist ja durchaus ganz nett,
wenn auch Landschaftlich nicht so schön wie die Ruhr von der ich komme, aber ich versprech mir viele schöne Stunden am Wasser.

Ich blicke hier auch noch nicht komplett durch das ganze Vereinschaos durch, wer hat welches Gewässer etc, teilweise sind die Vereinswebsites echt lausig wenn überhaupt auffindbar. 

Bei den Kosten find ich vorallem die teils horrenden Aufnahmegebühren abschreckend, die Jahresbeiträge sind, zumindest von dennen die ich in Erfahrung bringen konnte, ganz in Ordnung, aber ne Gesamtsumme von 200-300€ im ersten Jahr kommt denoch schnell bei rum. Wenn ich mir überlege das das in meinem Beruf doch mal nen 5tel meines Einkommens wäre find ich das irgendwie happig.

Sollte ich jemals einem Verein beitreten hab ich aber auch immer die Befürchtung das dort das eigentliche "Ziel," Angeln, schnell Nebensache wird. Ich mein Kegelvereine, Schützenvereine etc, oftmals alles nur Vorwände um sich noch ein paar mal mehr im Jahr die Kannte zu geben, darauf hätt ich weniger lust.

Arbeitsstunden etc  hätte ich weniger ein Problem mit.

mfg
smilex nu aus Krefeld


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: In wie vielen Vereinen seid ihr?*

Na also, sind auch her die 300 wieder geknackt..


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (9. Dezember 2017)

*AW: In wie vielen Vereinen seid ihr?*

Zwei Vereine.


----------

